# How do you prepare YBs for first race



## pigeonslover (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi Guys,
The first race is coming closer and closer and i am both excited and nervous. Can you guys share your experience on prepare YBs for the first race. Do you loft fly them or let them rest? Do you feed them all they want? Do you make them drink a lot of water before shipping? and so on.. Please share your experience.


----------



## realtalk72 (Nov 7, 2009)

hello young bird training starts by loft flying and training and feeding I feed mine 12% protein good water and train toward your race course the main thing is health and good homing pigeons . and they need to trap quick....your loft has to be well built good air flow that also matters...good luck


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

Are your talking about just the days leading up to the first race? I loft fly or train up the road as much as possible the week leading up to the race and feed the normal routine. The day before the race, I do not loft fly, give about half the normal ration in the morning, about two hours before I crate the birds I give them ¼ ration. They always drink after they eat. Once I get to the club, I give them a little more water in their crates.

This is just what I have done the prior seasons I have raced. I am interested in what others do as well.

It does seem like the first race is coming quick this year… good luck


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

As for getting the birds ready for the race-Remember---from time you crate them for shipping until they are rleased for the race will be 12 hours or more. Without feed and maybe without water.
The day of shipping I would feed them Peanuts and Safflower--all they want.
they need FAT to burn as that is where they get their energy for flying.
I would Hold the bird and the wife would fill them with water before crateing them for shipping.
Also Remember --This is just the way I did getting them ready for shipping.
I hope you have "Super" Birds that are "Super" healthy.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

sky tx said:


> ...I would Hold the bird and the wife would fill them with water before crateing them for shipping...


How exactly does that work... just curious?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Have you ver used an Eye dropper or syringe to give them medication?
She used a Syringe.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

sky tx said:


> Have you ver used an Eye dropper or syringe to give them medication?
> She used a Syringe.


How much water?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

WOW--you folks ever feel the craw?--We Never measured how much it would take to fill it up.
Maybe another flyer can answer this question?
BUT I do know its less than a Quart.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

pigeonslover said:


> Hi Guys,
> The first race is coming closer and closer and i am both excited and nervous. Can you guys share your experience on prepare YBs for the first race. Do you loft fly them or let them rest? Do you feed them all they want? Do you make them drink a lot of water before shipping? and so on.. Please share your experience.


If you asked those questions to 10 flyers and they actually gave you honest answers, because alot of guys think the way they set them up gives them thier advantage, you'd probly get 10 different answers. To me there is no set way to get them ready for the race. I changes things up according to the weather forecast.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

There are NO secrets to racing pigeons...All the info is out there to be had from videos,and books...Get a couple of good books,and follow directions..You might have to modify a few things to make it easier because of your time allowed because of work etc...But, there are 1,000 roads that lead to Rome...As is there are 1,000 different ways to work the birds,to get them to win....There is an old pigeon expression...You may purchase the BEST pigeons from the BEST flyer in the USA or the World,but you cannot duplicate his methods of handling the birds...You will have to LEARN to do it your way..A way that fits your personal life....I`m retired now,so I have more time available,and any time I want available to do it MY way...My dad raced pigeons for 45+ years,and I cannot do it HIS way..I had to learn and adapt to my way where I live...I cannot train my birds like I was living in NYC,where my dad flew his birds..I`m in mountain country,with NO landmarks,to help my birds..In NY,there is the Empire State building etc,for the birds to home in on,that make s them step on the gas so to speak the last 25 miles of the race...
My dad never knew the problems I had untill he moved here with me...He said that there was no way I could have used his methods here,because of the lack of landmarks...
So get a good book,feed them,rest them,train them as the book says,but make small changes if you have to,so that it makes it better for YOU and YOUR birds...It might be just as easy to ask a marathon runner,how he prepares himself to run the 26 miles...What he eats,how much rest and work he does to get ready...I know they watch their diet,and eat certain foods,that give them the fuel they need to go the distance...Carb loading,fluids they drink etc....It`s not that different to what we want to do with our birds...Just compare the effort that has to be given by our pigeons,and the same for the human athlete runner in the 26k race.....Alamo


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

dstephenson said:


> How much water?


Here is a video watch the second video down from the top http://www.pigeontv.com/public/department64.cfm He will show you the proper way to administer the water into the *back of the throat* and *not the wind pipe* Its a cool video..shows you how to make a syringe tip out of airline tubing..its easier on the pigeons and is the way they medicate their birds.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

I don`t know of anyone who SHOVES water down a HEALTHY birds mouth,because he is shipping them to a race...If the bird is thirsty,he will drink water all by himself...Most guys give the birds a little small seeds a hour or so before they pack them to go to the club....The birds will drink if they need to....Alot of birds in super health and form want NOTHING...Not even the small seeds,which they love....I wonder what you would do if your wife would shove one of those big things they use to baste a turkey for thanksgiving,down your mouth,and let you drink whatever ???? And besides,most all clubs water the birds before release..And if they don't,complain about it untill they do !!!! Alamo


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Sounds like West Virginia does not ship or Race birds in Sept. Its still 90-100 degrees in Texas.
Maybe Alamo will share his secret about flying/racing birds in those Temps and stay in the top 10%.
And the birds have to set in the crates all night waiting for the release.
Just my opinion--but the birds need excess ro water 24/7.
I wonder how often Alamo goes 12 hours without Liquids/Water
Yes they are watered-so they say- before release But are you sure your birds got water?


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Sky Tex,since i`m not at the release point,I have to take what is said from the driver etc...I know every race,there are about 15 gallon jugs with water on the truck...So I would asume the birds are getting water...Another way that we might know that they get the water,we turn the water containers upside down,and they are right side up on the return....I can say that I sure don`t lose many birds....I`m at a point that I only raise 30 YB`s,and give 6 or 7 to my buddy here in WVa,who flys in the same club and combine...I don`t like to blank any birds....I used blank,instead of that horrible word...And yes it gets hot here also...But I remember what a couple of old timers,including my dad told me,super condition pigeons will take less water,then birds in bad condition...I used to take a gallon of water to the club,and a watering pan...I would put the pan in the crate,and pour the water in,and hardly any birds would drink...Their not dumb..If they needed the water,they would drink...Last year shipping a 400 and a 500 mile race,shipping on Thursday for Saturday,I put water in my basket,and none drank...One of my cock birds was 52nd place with 1,600 + birds from 5 States in the 400..And 136th with 1445 Birds in the 500 miler....He didn`t drink in my basket....Both races were tuff races weather wise....By the way,how do you know the birds are not upchucking the water and feed on the truck,that you shoved down their throats ??? With all the videos,and books out on the market,not one that I have read,or seen,ever said to shove water down a birds throat before shipping...How come the big boys don`t do it ?? Alamo


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

everybody has the right to do what they do differently, no sense in thinking you know it all when there is no possible way to know that as a whole ... so what works for one doesnt neccessarily mean it will work for all so no need to be so judgemental by any means .. just do what you feel you must and throw your suggestions out there so others can decide on what is best for them as well


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Alamo is right I am wrong--AGAIN.
I'm not sure who he calls the "BIG BOY's' -maybe some names?--or how he knows they do not do it.
I know several very good flyers who do it.
I'm just glad I don't have to race against him---I'd most likely end up on the 2nd page of results. Move down to the top 20% or even lower.
Sounds like he gets 5-10 birds on a Drop.
I'm Lucky to get 3 on a Drop.
AND Yes--I am not sure what I do helps the birds or not--but I feel it does not hurt them.
Guess I did not learn anything after Racung 31 years. Just wasted my time and money AND Birds.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

sky tx said:


> Alamo is right I am wrong--AGAIN.
> I'm not sure who he calls the "BIG BOY's' -maybe some names?--or how he knows they do not do it.
> I know several very good flyers who do it.
> I'm just glad I don't have to race against him---I'd most likely end up on the 2nd page of results. Move down to the top 20% or even lower.
> ...


Sky you have to stop taking everything so personal , just throw your knowledge out there and let the people decide for themselves if it will help them or not,then they can decide if they want to use it or not no harm no fowl... all the information you can provide is great, you just have to leave the rest up to the readers and hope they can take what you have provided and use it to the best of their abilities in the end or not  opinions will always vary no matter what is thrown into the mix


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

200 mi and less 1/2 ration in the morning, 300 mi full ration in the morning, and on the 4,5,and 600 mi nothing in the morning. Just befor time to basket I give them all they want and I mix corn oil on the food some birds cant eat peanuts and this way they get the fat that they need for a hard race.
Every body has thier own way of doing things, and most people say you should read this or that book well if you only read one book read Rotondo on racing pigeons.JMO
Dave


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

O K Folks--no more posts--seems that I only cause problems.
I'll delete this site from my Desktop. I check it 3-4 times a day--try to answer simple questions--now I'll check it just ever night.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

sky I think you should keep doing what you do I like it, it makes for interesting reading.
Dave


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2010)

sky tx said:


> O K Folks--no more posts--seems that I only cause problems.
> I'll delete this site from my Desktop. I check it 3-4 times a day--try to answer simple questions--now I'll check it just ever night.


again like I said throw your info out there but stop taking offense to people that question it... no need to go thru the drama ..we just want the info that you got to share , keep the peace


----------



## niall (Apr 25, 2008)

sky i dont always agree with u and i rarely post on here>but keep on dishing out the advice and info>i for one take it on board.thanks


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Reread the whole post I dont think sky started the "bantering" he just said what he did, and I have herd of other people that do the same thing.
Dave


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Yes Crazy Pete--when Alamo said I was cruel and did not treat my pigeons right--sounds like he is a member of PETA.
Pigeons are personal Property and in the USA you are free to do whatever you like with it.
Other members have also said I do things wrong and not good for the birds.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

Alamo--its 106 in the Dallas area-Today-How far-miles-should I toss the birds today?
Or how long Should I make them fly around the loft?
Our first race is Sept.25 and I have some June hatches I need to get ready.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

sky tx said:


> Alamo--its 106 in the Dallas area-Today-How far-miles-should I toss the birds today?
> Or how long Should I make them fly around the loft?
> Our first race is Sept.25 and I have some June hatches I need to get ready.


Wow your races start pretty late in the year. Our races start in 3 weeks and I only have my birds coming from a mile. But I'm gonna start jumping them up to some good distances. I know they are ready after today I took them on that mile toss and they came home right away but they flew around for another hour and it's almost 100 here so they should be ready for the longer tosses now.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

We have to wait for the Temps to fall--or hope they fall


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

sky tx said:


> We have to wait for the Temps to fall--or hope they fall


Yeah we usually get some real hot days for the first few races but we can't really push the season back becasue of the amount of hawks that start passing through Long Island in the begining of November. So we gotta start them in August to get the season over with b4 the hawks get too bad. But I love the real hot races I usually do really good in them. I think it's because of the time I train them. Most guys are out there letting their birds out at the brake of dawn to beat the heat for their training tosses. But I rearly get up b4 10 in the morning so my birds are flying all the time in hottest part of the day so they are used to it.


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, Our second race is this weekend and most everyone around here is racing now it is hot and humid here. Last sanday I was fishing on a large river here and a race bird landed beside me rested a few minutes and we gone in a flash pretty cool to see. I guess that one did not go without water.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Sky TX...You would think with a Name like Alamo,I would get some respect from someone from Texas....I started flying racing pigeons in 1984...My background when I was young,I flew my own fancy birds,and also was loft mgr for a man who couldn`t take care of his 150 pigeons because of work...My uncle Joe started with pigeons before my dad did..And my dad had pigeons for 45 years...One for the very best long distance flyers in the Pittsburgh area helped my learn the hobby in person..My dad gave me lots of info by phone....One of his best secrets for long distance racing was,give them brown rice,and lentils,a few hours before you go to the club...The rice and lentils absorb alot of water,which stays in their crop for quite some time..He also put a capsule of cod liver oil down the birds throat...This was his method..For better or worse.....Never did he or my mentor,ever say to force water down the throat of any bird..The rice,lentils,OR whatever ANY flyer does feed a few hours before shipping,is in conjunction with the idea,the bird will drink after eating whatever you feed it....After I feed my birds,even small grains as treat,the go and get a sip of water....By the way,I agree with the other guys here...Keep posting your methods...If someone wants to try it YOUR way,they will..If not,they will not....And Rontondo`s book is a classic...The only part I don`t agree with is taking YB`s for their 1st toss 20 miles..Unless you raise a 100 YB`s..Then you will lose some of the dummies,but also maybe a good bird or two...Rotondo`s book is just one of about 40 books I have read on racing..Most of the ideas and methods are very much alike....All that means is Sky Tx can win with his methods,and so can I,and so can everyone else on this board....By the way Sky TX....Most of my birds were purchased from Jim Owins,out of Atkins Texas....A couple of the birds were bred by Sonny Scott of Texas...A big time name from many years ago...Maybe you know of them....A BBC #389 from Owens became my #1 breeding cock....A daughter won a 500 mile combine race....Two weeks later her son beat the combine in another 500 mile race from a different direction...I was told I was the first flyer to ever do this feat....With birds bred out of Texas pigeons..By the way,the hens son won a 200 mile race, the year before he won the 500 mile race,as a YB...2,033 birds in the race.....Peace be with you....Alamo


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2010)

I think any and all info people have to offer here and share is great , it all adds to the overall benefit for people to take and and use with their own methods as well .. not everything is going to work for everyone so even the littlest details help find ones path to a better way of training ones birds or just helping rounding out ones daily routines so keep it coming and please try and keep it about the birds not the person lol


----------

